# Moving with Young Kids



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Any recommendations on timeframe for telling kids (under 7) that we're planning to relocate overseas? Some say to wait until few weeks before since they don't really understand time (true) and may build anxiety. I'm thinking of telling them sooner. 

Know to focus on positive, excitment of move. 

Any good sources (websites or groups) for families in Manila with Kids?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like the excitement is building and I am sure you're going to love it here and I'm very happy for you.

No replies... It's a tough answer for sure. Meeting new people seriously watch out this is not America, stay in a tight group of co-workers till you get your bearing on just how things work or don't work here.

My first look at the Philippines I was young 22 years old, what an experience I had no idea what I was in store for I was told several things from many people but nothing prepares you for a totally different culture and atmosphere along with the incredible heat, in some ways I wished nobody told me a thing because it spoiled some happenings for me but one area I wished they could have warned me about was I had to gain some serious patience along with giving up some personal space.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Having just moved here with a 2 & 4 year old. Quite frankly, we told our oldest that we were going on an adventure to a new country and we were going to have so much fun, get a new house etc etc...basically all the positive things I could think about. A big seller was I told her we could go swimming on Christmas Day, because Christmas in Canada usually involves lots of snow so she thought this was awesome. 
Yes, she asked about her family and friends but with FaceTime/Skype, emails, Facebook etc etc we've been able to keep in close contact. She's been keen on making new friends here too which is a positive sign. 
We've been here almost a month now, and so far the kiddies have settled in really well. I'm really surprised actually. It's more me that's having a rough time hahahaha...somewhat kidding, just a little different than my life in Canada   
How old are your kiddies? I've read MADS is a really great expat Mums group. I've looked into it but it's in Makati and I'm in BGC, so it's a bit of a pain to get there. I may change my mind though.lol
Good luck!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I adopted three kids, I have a son that is 19, 8 and a daughter that is 19 also and her son my grandson he's 2 years old and the joy of my life, he's really keeping me busy. 

Preparing for this Super Typhoon, I think the power will be lost in my area so I need to get some gas for generator all my lights are charged up and ready to go. I just ordered those large bottles of water for the hot & cold dispensor.

Be safe in Manila.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Preparing for this Super Typhoon, I think the power will be lost in my area so I need to get some gas for generator all my lights are charged up and ready to go. I just ordered those large bottles of water for the hot & cold dispensor.

*Don't forget the Off cream for mosquitoes in case power is out. First aid kit is a good idea as well as extra candles if there is an EXTENDED power outage. Canned and dry foods that require no cooking.


Good luck all...*


----------



## Fairfax (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone, Reading this post with great interest as I'm about to fly out in little over one month to Manila with my two kids, 4&6. We told them about the pool and warm weather so that sold it for them. We arrive two days before New Years so they can get adjusted before school starts. We did not want them sitting around too much since our family needs to get a new routine and it will be built around their school schedule. 

Hacthor, we will be in BGC as well and am definitely interested in some Mom's groups. I will send you PM. 

After reading these posts, certainly feel better. We have everyone in our thoughts after the Typhoon and hope we can help further after we arrive.


----------



## Fairfax (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Hacthor - I cannot send PM for some reason. If you have a mom's group you've joined please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

Just rejoining post after a few weeks. 
I hope everyone is ok after Typhoon - I am very sad for the devastation. 
We are still coming and have not told kids about Typhoon since they are too young to understand.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Fairfax....I PM'd you  
Welcome to BGC!


----------

